# Checklists



## bhuggett (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, My family are emigrating in September, does anyone have any checklists or links for checkilsts for moving to the USA?
Thanks.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

bhuggett said:


> Hi, My family are emigrating in September, does anyone have any checklists or links for checkilsts for moving to the USA?
> Thanks.


Have a look at this link provided by the UK Government.

Preparing to move or retire abroad : Directgov - Britons living abroad

It is far from exhaustive but does give a lot of interesting information.

Have a good trip!


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

*Checklist*

Further to my last email I think these two links might provide the final pieces of the jigsaw:

Checklists for Moving Overseas, Moving Abroad, Overseas Moving, Relocation, Moving house

Free Moving Checklist and Moving Guides @ Movers USA .::. Our Free Moving Checklist and Moving Cost Calculators help make your move easy

Hopefully with a little cutting and pasting you should be able to make yourself a useful document!:juggle:


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

daine said:


> so many checklist are there. u just refer the right one to move.
> 
> My suggestions is: moversusa com/checklist.asp


All very well daine but bhuggett is emmigrating to the USA and a checklist for moving within the States misses an awful lot of information. lane:


----------



## barryd (May 26, 2009)

make sure to get your tax refund before leaving for the US. taxback in ireland assist with that.

Also check out traveltowork, also in uk for opening a US bank account before leaving for the US


----------

